
Show HN: Growth is shit? is it worth to spend time on growth hack early? - introvertmac
https://medium.com/its-an-app-world/growth-hack-is-shit-bdb82ec12aeb
======
detaro
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

[...] _For example, blog posts, email signups, and fundraisers can 't be tried
out, so they don't count as Show HNs._ [...]

